# 2011 Instructional notes revised Facets



## dwaldman (Nov 12, 2010)

I just noticed that the instructional notes under the section Paravertebral Spinal Nerves and Branches in the 2011 AMA CPT manual state:

"(For paravertebral facet injection of the T12-L1 joint, or the nerves innervating that joint, use 64490)"

Last year they were saying 64493 for this.


----------



## EllieAnn (Nov 15, 2010)

I see that as well. Do you think it is a typo or a correction? The thoracic area would pay more than the lumbar area. 

Ellie-Ann Marchese, CCS-P, CANPC


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 15, 2010)

That same question came to my mind, but I receivied 2011 CPT Changes and the same revision arrows and statement with the 64490 code is in that book also so I think it is correct and T11 and T12 nerves innervate the T12-L1 joint so this would make sense to use 64490 in 2011 once the revised instruction are in effect.


----------

